# Copy Protection From TiVo



## Jon S (Jun 27, 2004)

I fear some of this post may stretch the boundaries of what can be discussed, but any help would be appreciated.

I have a Sky multi-room set-up. Tivo connected to Sky Digital and a separate Sky+ Box.

I have a subscription to NASN only on Sky+. I copy a number of sports onto a DVD Hard Drive due to space limitations. Worked fine until last week. Then a number of programs couldn't be copied due the broadcast of Copy Protection (is it known as something like macrovision?). Due to the complaints they received NASN finally admitted the problem. They are blaming it on the company that loads the programme on the EPG (not Sky but an American company). Personally I think it is something to do with the broadcasters like ESPN. It appears as soon as the US broadcast begins and in those programs I've investigated seems to drop-off after about 30 minutes.

My questions are:
1) Am I right in assuming that like Sky+, TiVo will record such programs without any problem?

2) Am I likely to experience the same problem trying to copy from TiVo to DVD?

3) Clutching at straws here, but is it reasonable for a subscription channel to apply copy protection? I suspect it is. However, if they say there intention isn't to protect and it is a mistake, would I be entitled to any compensation? Again I suspect not since I can receive the signal. Does the fact that there has been no copy protection in the three odd years of their existence make any difference? Again I guess not.

4) Probably crossing the boundaries here, but is there any method that I can use to copy these programs. Would an old Video recorder for example not recognise the copy protection?

At least with TiVo/Sky+ I can record the program. Those poor soles using Videos, DVD's or even the most update DVD Hard Drive Recorders are totally buggered. For a channel where most live events are during the night and the majority of repeats are during working hours those people have no hope.

NASN are doing themselves no favours at the moment. Upping our subscription from £10.99 to £14 a month for the pleasure of receiving Setanta channels full of Scottish and European football, Irish sports (with anything of interest blacked-out in the UK) plus Celtic TV and also Rangers TV. I mean how many people have an interest is Celtic and Rangers TV, and more to the point of those that do how many have an interest in BOTH !!!

Anyway, any answers, views and particularly commiserations at my situation might help brighten up my day.

Many thanks

Jon.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

1) Yes, TiVo can record Marcovision encoded programmes without a problem.

2) If you copy straight to a domestic DVD recorder then yes, the copy protection is still in place. TiVo notes the fact that it's there and replaces it when the protected programme is played.

3) Probably yes - you're paying for the subscription. Both sports and movies tend to be protected these days/ You always have the right to withdraw your subscription in protest, but I feat it'll do little good.

4) Yes there are a number of solutions but a video recorder (unless it's Betamax) will fail to record Macrovision encoded programming as was originally designed to foil the copying of rental video tapes.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Forum rules will prevent option 4 being discussed - and it it is then the thread will be closed.

Macrovision is normally only applied at the request of the copyright holders and not the channels themselves.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Another plus of recording it on TiVo is that you can re-watch it as often as you like - forever 

With Sky+ recordings you can't watch them if you're no longer subscribed to that channel or if the signal is missing due to bad weather 

If you have a network card your problems will all go away


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> Another plus of recording it on TiVo is that you can re-watch it as often as you like - forever
> 
> With Sky+ recordings you can't watch them if you're no longer subscribed to that channel or if the signal is missing due to bad weather
> 
> If you have a network card your problems will all go away


Also if you peak at a PPV recording on Sky it self-destructs within 24 hours - and 7 days even if you keep your hand soff!


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

In the days when I did have Sky, I did find that it was useful to be able to copy Sky Movies Box Office etc. off onto TiVo where I could keep and watch them as long as I liked.

I think I'm right in saying that you can't archive the programmes off onto VCR or DVD as the Macrovision protection is reapplied on playback. However, you may be able to do so by transferring to PC using methods that can't be discussed here.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

ozsat said:


> Macrovision is normally only applied at the request of the copyright holders and not the channels themselves.


Correct. Not only that, it has quite a premium. The creators of Macrovision charge a substantial ammount while the system is in use so the copyright holder has to weigh the balance of the value of using it.


----------

